

Shen has a BSD License now - hislaziness
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/Qilang/pt1nmdcOOVU

======
hga
Nope, it doesn't.

Or rather, it has a 3 clause BSD licence with an additional "Comment on BSD,
GPL and Copyright":
[http://www.shenlanguage.org/license.pdf](http://www.shenlanguage.org/license.pdf)
which is significantly longer than the 3 clauses minus the all caps disclaimer
of warranty boilerplate.

Which _might_ be acceptable, it looks OK at first glance (compared to an
unacceptable initial version presented yesterday), but it does add to the
overhead in doing things with Shen. Fatally? I don't know, but the usual
dismissal that "It's got a weird licence" still holds, even if it has much
less weight now.

~~~
MTarver
Yes, it does Harold and this is not the first or probably the last time you
have placed misinformation about the Shen project online. All the files have
the same standard 3 clause BSD license.

But it is the very last time that I will have any public connection with you
and whatever you have to say on this thread or in email will not be read by
me.

Sayanora.

~~~
hga
This topic has a discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8992340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8992340)

(BTW, sayanora has a connotation that there's a possibility we'll meet again
:-).

